# Distance to ADA bathroom from office space?



## Bill Seegmuller (Oct 24, 2019)

I was asked by the owner of an office building the following question: 

There is an office space on the second floor of his building where the tenant wants to add a bathroom but NOT make it ADA accessible.  There is a public ADA accessible bathroom in the hallway outside the office space.  Because of this public ADA bathroom, does that preclude the tenant from making his bathroom ADA accessible?  I was told the public ADA bathroom has to be within a certain distance from the office.

I have been searching for the answer to this with no luck.  I would appreciate any help!


----------



## classicT (Oct 24, 2019)

Unless you can comply with one of the (7) exceptions provided in IBC 1109.2, the bathroom shall be constructed with accessible features.


*1109.2 Toilet and Bathing Facilities*
Each toilet room and bathing room shall be _accessible_. Where a floor level is not required to be connected by an _accessible route_, the only toilet rooms or bathing rooms provided within the facility shall not be located on the inaccessible floor. Except as provided for in Sections 1109.2.2 and 1109.2.3, at least one of each type of fixture, element, control or dispenser in each accessible toilet room and bathing room shall be _accessible_.
*Exceptions:*
1. Toilet rooms or bathing rooms accessed only through a private office, not for _common _or _public use _and intended for use by a single occupant, shall be permitted to comply with the specific exceptions in ICC A117.1.
2. This section is not applicable to toilet and bathing rooms that serve _dwelling units _or _sleeping units _that are not required to be _accessible _by Section 1107.
3. Where multiple single-user toilet rooms or bathing rooms are clustered at a single location, at least 50 percent but not less than one room for each use at each cluster shall be _accessible_.
4. Where no more than one urinal is provided in a toilet room or bathing room, the urinal is not required to be _accessible_.
5. Toilet rooms or bathing rooms that are part of critical care or intensive care patient sleeping rooms serving _Accessible units _are not required to be _accessible_.
6. Toilet rooms or bathing rooms designed for bariatrics patients are not required to comply with the toilet room and bathing room requirement in ICC A117.1. The _sleeping units _served by bariatrics toilet or bathing rooms shall not count toward the required number of _Accessible sleeping units._
7. Where toilet facilities are primarily for children's use, required _accessible _water closets, toilet compartments and lavatories shall be permitted to comply with children's provision of ICC A117.1.​


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 24, 2019)

2015 IPC
403.3.3 Location of toilet facilities in occupancies other
than malls. In occupancies other than covered and open
mall buildings, the required public and employee toilet
facilities shall be located not more than one story above or
below the space required to be provided with toilet facilities,
and the path of travel to such facilities shall not
exceed a distance of 500 feet (152 m).
Exception: The location and maximum distances of
travel to required employee facilities in factory and
industrial occupancies are permitted to exceed that
required by this section, provided that the location and
maximum distance of travel are approved.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 24, 2019)

Ty ... seems like exception 1 fits the situation.


----------



## classicT (Oct 24, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Ty ... seems like exception 1 fits the situation.


If you follow exception #1, be forewarned that not much is really exempted. Basically, requires the bathroom to be built in a way that allows it to be easily convertible to an accessible restroom. 

I.E. - may not install grab bars, but blocking is still required.


----------



## Bill Seegmuller (Oct 24, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> If you follow exception #1, be forewarned that not much is really exempted. Basically, requires the bathroom to be built in a way that allows it to be easily convertible to an accessible restroom.
> 
> I.E. - may not install grab bars, but blocking is still required.



This is what I found as well - The dimensions of the bathroom have to be ADA, but the fixtures do not, and no grab bars are required.  This will work for the building owner - they just want a nicely appointed bathroom without the ADA bars and fixtures.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 24, 2019)

Bill, in what state/jurisdiction is the project located (so that we know we are giving you the applicable code response)?


----------



## Bill Seegmuller (Oct 25, 2019)

Yikes said:


> Bill, in what state/jurisdiction is the project located (so that we know we are giving you the applicable code response)?



New York state.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 25, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> *1109.2 Toilet and Bathing Facilities*
> 
> *Exceptions:*
> 1. Toilet rooms or bathing rooms accessed only through a private office, not for _common _or _public use _and intended for use by a single occupant, shall be permitted to comply with the specific exceptions in ICC A117.1.​



As stated by Ty; you will need to comply with A117.1.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Oct 28, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Ty ... seems like exception 1 fits the situation.



The OP said a second floor office space (aka office suite) wants to add a toilet but not make it acceptable. 1109.2 Exception #1 applies to private bathrooms off of a private office such as executive office with on-suite. If they want to construct a new toilet in the office suite, for use by all employees with in that suite than it has to be accessible.


----------



## steveray (Oct 28, 2019)

Correct Tim!

not for _common _or _public use _and intended for use by a single occupant,


----------



## JPohling (Oct 28, 2019)

steveray said:


> Correct Tim!
> 
> not for _common _or _public use _and intended for use by a single occupant,


Agreed!  The single occupant that occupies the private office that the toilet room is accessed from.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 28, 2019)

Occupant is a tenant, right? When he moves out you may need to make it accessible, or not.


----------



## north star (Oct 31, 2019)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*

Grab Bars required in the `17 ANSI A117.1.
Refer to Section 604.5 & Figure 604.5.1.

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## classicT (Oct 31, 2019)

north star said:


> *$ ~ $ ~ $*
> 
> Grab Bars required in the `17 ANSI A117.1.
> Refer to Section 604.5 & Figure 604.5.1.
> ...


The 2018 IBC still references the 2009 A117.1 Standard. See IBC Ch. 35 and check the reference.


----------



## north star (Oct 31, 2019)

*% ~ %*



> *" 20019 A117.1 "*


 ????........My `18 IBC says that Ch. 34 - Existing Structures
was removed and to use the IEBC.......Please clarify.

*% ~ %*


----------



## Mech (Oct 31, 2019)

north star said:


> *% ~ %*
> ????........My `18 IBC says that Ch. 34 - Existing Structures
> was removed and to use the IEBC.......Please clarify.
> 
> *% ~ %*



I think he meant Chapter 35 Referenced Standards.


----------

